# 8 Weeks tomorrow and panicking



## howardsh (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there

Sorry I haven't had time to post my history fully yet but I am hoping you might be able to give me some advice. I am pregnant with my 1st round of IVF with twins. The 6 week scan showed two good heartbeats. Since around 5 weeks I experienced very intense symptoms - nausea 24hrs a day, extremely tired, swollen tender breasts, bloated - basically the works. Then on Christmas eve it all stopped - literally within an hour or so. I was so worried by boxing day I went to ER where the doctor used a postable ultrasound machine and detected two heartbeats. Then the following day (yesterday) I started spotting and getting moderate low back pain. When I have miscarried before it started with loss of symptoms + back pain+ spotting but can I hope that this time is different if they can still see the heatbeats?When I was pregnant with our daughter the symptoms started at about 5 weeks and didn't stop until 13 weeks - I just find it so hard to believe that everything can be OK,

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

How many weeks are you now hun?  Symptoms can stop at anytime without necessarily meaning anything is wrong.  Has the spotting finished now?  If you have any more, ring the drs as they may be able to get you into an early pregnancy unit,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

